# Lil Skinner from Circular saw blade



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 24, 2016)

Ok, that is not blood on my fingers it is leather dye I used for the sheath,...LOL I know I got some scratch removal on the blade to finish but it feels good in the hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 24, 2016)

I was going to ask about that, we've had enough injuries for now! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 25, 2016)

Looks good Jack!! Is that osage for the handle?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 25, 2016)

yep she is Osage....I laid it on the 600 grit today and she is shining and scratch free....

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 25, 2016)

Nice....I need to get me some osage...I love that color.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 25, 2016)

Nice work Pappy


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 25, 2016)

Pappy, is that stamping on the sheat, a barb wire motif? If so where did you get that stamp, very cool.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 26, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Nice....I need to get me some osage...I love that color.



Marc I've got some if you need. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 26, 2016)

Tony said:


> Marc I've got some if you need. Tony



Ok...lemme see what I have for $$ laying around and what sizes I would need....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 26, 2016)

I stamped it...got the stamp from Tandy Leather.....


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 26, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Ok...lemme see what I have for $$ laying around and what sizes I would need....




Check the inside pocket of Michele's purse. $$ You can leave her an I.O.U.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

